# Males and Females Together



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have two Cockatiels Geogie girl and Ollie, I got Georgie first and Ollie came along about two weeks ago for some reason I thought I would end up with two females (don't ask me why) and down the road put them into a large cage together but I have a male and a female so now I am wondering if that thinking would still be a wise choice there both young right now so I wouldn't have to worry about mating just yet but I don't want to have to worry about problems down the road if there together so I would love some opinions from people who have there cockatiels together female and male have you run into any problems with mating do they get along etc....


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've got Cookie (female) and Bailee (male) together, they've been together for about 6 months now!  Bailee does flirt with Cookie a lot, but she's not interested....then again he flirts with his own reflection.  I don't think you will have much of a problem! I think Boomberry has males and females together, i'm sure she can give you some advice too.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Bea


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think it's fine as along you don't put anything comfy looking in their cage. For example a happy hut. I doubt it will be a problem though. If you see that they are showing signs of love then just separate them.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> I think it's fine as along you don't put anything comfy looking in their cage. For example a happy hut. I doubt it will be a problem though. If you see that they are showing signs of love then just separate them.


yeah I wouldn't want to encourage anything between them there still young


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a even bigger problem. My are male and female but also brother and sister. They are young yet but for that reason i'm keeping the budgies current cage. I can't imagin what sort of problems the chicks could have if they managed to breed.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> I can't imagin what sort of problems the chicks could have if they managed to breed.


Well even if they did mate/lay eggs you could just chuck them and put some fake ones in.  I've got some budgies who mate with their family members.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I got my two from the same breeder I asked if they were related in any way...lol she said no.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Do they have a website Laura? I would like to add it to my favourite incase i need or am looking for new members  hehe

Oh and if you want to know my breeder, i got Diego from Judy in Burlington at this aviary:
http://www.featheredfriends.ca/

And sadly Disney's breeder doesn't have a website, and she lives in Inwood Ontario. she will drive and meet you in London for $20 though  lol

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> I can't imagin what sort of problems the chicks could have if they managed to breed.


 I'd probably boil the eggies if i could manage to tkae the eggs away if anything were to happen. Probably why i'm keeping the black cage though. I'd rather be safe then sorry.


----------

